# WES/ FSWP Credential Assessment



## aarif (Feb 14, 2015)

Dear All,

I have applied for Credential Assessment on 7th March. So, normally how much time it takes to generate report?

Thanks.


----------



## aarif (Feb 14, 2015)

aarif said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have applied for Credential Assessment on 7th March. So, normally how much time it takes to generate report?
> 
> Thanks.


From last 5 days status shows waiting for required document but according to shipment service provider, it has been delivered on 11th march.

Any inputs guys?


----------



## apandey (May 28, 2014)

Hi Aarif!
Can I know the process how you applied for credential assessment?


----------



## aarif (Feb 14, 2015)

apandey said:


> Hi Aarif!
> Can I know the process how you applied for credential assessment?


Hi,

Please visit www.wes.org/ca/

There is a detailed imformation for WES ECA.

Let me know in case of any query.


----------



## madhusanthosh (Mar 7, 2015)

It depends on their workload. I applied in Nov 2014 and got it in a week. Normally, they say 45 days to be on the safer side.


----------



## apandey (May 28, 2014)

Hi Aarif!
Thanks for your reply. I opened the WES website. There is confusion in selection; which one I select, "For Job Seeker" or "For immigrants"? Also, I want to know that, for how many years, this credential report will be valid?


----------



## aarif (Feb 14, 2015)

Kindly visit following page and it is valid for 5 years.

http://www.wes.org/ca/fswp/index.asp


----------



## aarif (Feb 14, 2015)

madhusanthosh said:


> It depends on their workload. I applied in Nov 2014 and got it in a week. Normally, they say 45 days to be on the safer side.


Thanks for information


----------

